# MacBook Pro with Retina display brightness setting



## jcg356 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out the best place to set the brightness on my mac when editing images.  Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## DorkSterr (Nov 29, 2012)

85%

Why not just set it to your liking?


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep: Amazon.com: Xrite EODIS3 i1Display Pro: Camera & Photo

Joe


----------



## jcg356 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dorksterr, I want to make sure when clients print their images, they aren't too dark or too bright.  I use my histogram to guide me, but I want my screen to represent what is going to be printed.

Ysarex, that seems pretty complex and pricey to get the correct brightness.  I would think that I could get it figured out by knowing how many bars across I need.  Thanks though!


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2012)

Also at issue is if the client is doing the printing, you pretty much forego any control over the print outcome.

For the brightness (gamma) setting (and colors) on a laptop to be accurate, the ambient light falling on the display has to be consistent, as does the angle of the display.
If the ambient light is different, or the display angle is changed, the display really needs to be re-calibrated to ensure accuracy.

Actually, the only way you can ensure fore lit prints will look like they do on any back lit computer display, you soft proof in your image editing application.

Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------



## Garbz (Dec 7, 2012)

There's no easy way to set this. There are way too many variables to make it consistent which is exactly why we use colourimeters and colour spectraphotometers to measure what our display is currently doing.


----------

